# Fuel Temperature Sensor Replacement on 1987



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

The spade lug contact broke off the fuel temp sensor and I need to replace it. Fact Service manual states to replace this as assembly with the fuel pressure regulator and this is a dealer only item. 300ZX FTS is replaceable on the fuel rail. Does anyone know of a reason why the stand-alone FTP on the Maxima is not replaceable? This is just a thermistor with a spade lug connector.


----------

